
Show HN: Route 360° – Where can you walk / cycle / drive in 15 minutes? - s3nnyy
http://demo.route360.net/#/map?cityID=1&travelTime=30&travelTimeRangeID=0&travelType=bike&colorRangeID=0&sources=59.913041,10.740509&intersection=union&transition=true&mapstyle=mi.0ad4304c
======
zimpenfish
Minor nit - the colours on the legend don't match the colours on the map due
to the transparency. It's most obvious in the greyscale when the 30min ring
has the same shade as the 15min legend.

e.g. [https://rjp.is/tmp/mapshades.png](https://rjp.is/tmp/mapshades.png)

------
zimpenfish
Another minor nit - it would be good if there was a way to set the zoom or at
least navigate to a known zoom. Otherwise it's basically impossible to compare
the different modes what with it zooming in and out for you.

------
brudgers
Are there instructions on how to use it?

